# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  FK Exclusive Online Chat with Kunjiramayanam Director Basil Joseph

## 4EVER

Director of 'Kunjiramayanam', MR BASIL JOSEPHchats exclusively with Forum Keralam.


*Date - August 16th, Sunday*
*Time - 7:30PM*




*Please start posting your questions.This thread will be moved to FK Hot Seat before starting the chat.*


*Request to all - Please avoid other discussions in this thread and post only your questions.*

----------


## 4EVER



----------


## GaniThalapathi

ഒരു സംവിധായകൻ എന്ന നിലയിൽ ഇപ്പോഴുല്ല മലയാളം സിനിമയിൽ എന്തു മാറ്റം വേണമെന്നാനു ആഗ്രഹം ?

----------


## GaniThalapathi

കുഞ്ഞിരാമായണത്തിൽ നേരിടേണ്ടി വന്ന പ്രധാന വെല്ലുവിളി ?

----------


## ballu

What is a good cinema to you and were you able to get that with this film ??

----------


## visakh r

ee padathinu kunjiramayanam enu Peru idaan kaaranam?

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

Enthanu kunjuraamayanam???? enthu kondu vineeth and dhyan???

Arun Kayamkulam aayi chernnu bhaviyil ethenkilum projects cheyyan plan undo????

----------


## Vamban

Thankalkk ishtapetta 3 recent movies??? ur opinion about Vineeth Sreenivasan and Dhyan?

----------


## KHILADI

Were you able to gain any advantage in casting vineeth and dhyan compare to any other two actors who are not brothers? Athayathu...yadhartha jeevithathil oru hi bandham mathramulla randu pere cast cheyyunnathinekal enthenkilum gunam ippol undayathayi thonnunnundo?.

----------


## Mayavi 369

1. Ee Cinemayl Vineethine Hero Aayi Cast Cheyyan Ulla Reason ???

----------


## Inspector Balram

1.Your Future Projects?
2.Your Favourite Actor?
3.Is Kunjiramayanam a fun ride from the start to the end?

----------


## Hari Jith

Hi..your role as editor 'pottan basil' in Homely Meals was a superb one..could we expect more of such roles from you? In short acting continue cheyyumo iniyum?

----------


## MTV

kunjiramayanam - Kunjiramante kadha,  Ramante kadhayaya Ramayanam pole sambhava bahulamayirikkumo? Cinemayil Kunjiramante koode oru kunjilakshmane koodi pratheekshikkamo?

----------


## 4EVER

As a debutant how was your first experience in this industry...There are sooo many aspiring film makers in this forum...Whats that one advise you would give them to make the cut into our industry

----------


## Richard

Kunjiramayanam release cheyyunnathu oru koottam films oppamanu including Big Ms... Enthayirikkum Kunjiramayanathintey peculiarity ? Tension undo ? All the best in advance

----------


## amintvm

All the best for your upcoming release.
Ente question Entu kondu youngstersne vechu oru project adhya project aayi tiranjeduthu?Youth based or youth oriented moviesinu keralattil ippol atyavasyam nalla market ullatukondaano?

----------


## lalisthesuperstar

ഫോറം കേരളയിൽ അഭിനയത്തോടും സംവിധാനത്തോടും പാഷൻ ഉള്ള ഒരുപാട് മെംബേർസ് ഉണ്ട് അവര്ക്ക് അതിന്റേതായ Talentഉം ഉണ്ട്....നിങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തിൽ അവർക്ക് അവരുടെ Talent തെളിയിക്കാനുള്ള  അവസരം കൊടുക്കാൻ സന്നഥൻ ആകുമോ???
All the Best For Kunjiramayanam  :Smile:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Orupadu New.Generation cinemakal release akunnu..Orupadu per 80's&90's movies type recreate cheyyan sramikkunnu..Athilninnokke Kunjiramayanam enganeyanu vythyasthamakunnath???

----------


## veiwer

best wishes basil 

by watching that song i think u gave vineeth, a character which he can excel 

es that dance was awesome!

----------


## LOLan

All the best for kunhiramayanam...!!

kunhiramayanam enna peridan entha karyam ?

----------


## Guitarist

All the best for the movie.. :)

Ente friend ithil assistant director ayi work cheyyunundu - Manu Swaraj.. wishing him all the best too..
film kidukatte..

----------


## Shivettan

'priyamvada katharayano' is one short film which i enjoyed thoroughly....
i have seen homey meals too....u r a very gud actor....

acting aano direction aano thalparyam?...kunjiramayanathil enthelum role l abhinayichittundo?...ethaanu bhaviyil kuduthal focus cheyuka?...

btw my name is shivakumar...short films okke cheyyunna aal aanu...memeber of little masters team.. :)  ur fan n follower since priyamvada..... :)

----------


## BONY THOMAS

Budget of this film?. Whats ur expectation about the number of releasing centres for Kunjiramayanam in this so tight season?.

----------


## melodyguy

What made you opt for Justin Prabhakaran as the music director as he has not done any movies in Malayalam!!

----------


## kandahassan

oru director enna nilayil creative aaya ideas kittan swantham manassine prepare cheyyendathu oru samvidhayakante kadama aanu ...so Enikku chodikkan ullathu Sir manasine Free aakkan yoga , meditation tudangi Enthelum cheyyarundo ???

----------


## malikbhai

pazaya Shreenivasante look ullathu kondanu enikku ee role kittiyathu ennu vineeth shreenivasan parayukayundayi.
80le shreeni padangal polotha natinpurathe humour touch ulla padam ano kunjiramanil ninnum pradeekshikendathu

----------


## Munaf ikka

കുഞ്ഞിരാമായനത്തില്* വിനീതിനെ നായകനാക്കാന്* എന്തേലും പ്രത്യേകിച്ച് കാരണം ഉണ്ടോ?.... ശ്രീനിവാസനെ വല്ലാതെ അനുകരിക്കുന്നതായി തോന്നി ട്രിലെര്* കണ്ടപ്പോ....

----------


## dhakarn

80's 90's nte swadheenam ippozhathe puthiya directors il kaanaan kazhiyunnundu ............ but 80's il okke ulla directors kaalathinappuram ulla cinema edutha aalukal aanu ....... ippol ulla adhikam puthiya directors um 80's - 90's kaalathekku purakilekku sanchatichu aanu cinema edukkunnathu ........ athenthu kondu?

----------


## mynameisSHAN

Thankalude First film aanu Kunjiramayanam athum malsarikkan pokunnath Mammotty Mohanlal prithviraj movies koodeyanu athinekurich enthanu parayan ullath

----------


## 4EVER

Heard that you are an Ex-employee with a top firm and you had quit your job to pursue your passion in Cinema.

Dont you think its a huge risk to take in life especially plunging into a field which has no guarantees of success?

----------


## saamy

Dhyan nd vineeth combo enna prthyekatha ee filmnund..aa combination try chythath attention and hype kitanano atho verenthenkilum factors undo?

----------


## Identity

Basil,
1. Danger Shyamne kurichu enthanu abhiprayam??
2. Vijay sirnu role kodukkam ennu paranjitt kodukkathirunna reason??

On a serious note
Mammookka or Lalettan?? who according to you is the best actor and why??Dnt be diplomatic  :Smile:

----------


## Film Freak

*Dear Basil

I am a big fan of ur Short Films...

Short films il ninnum BiiiGGG Screenilekku.... How Big was that challenge??*

----------


## Basil Joseph

> ഒരു സംവിധായകൻ എന്ന നിലയിൽ ഇപ്പോഴുല്ല മലയാളം സിനിമയിൽ എന്തു മാറ്റം വേണമെന്നാനു ആഗ്രഹം ?


Hi GaniThalapathi
മറ്റു ഭാഷാ ചിത്രങ്ങളെ അപേക്ഷിച്ചു മലയാള സിനിമ എന്ന് ഒരു പടി മുന്*പില്* തന്നെയാണ് ഇന്നും എന്നും. അത് കൊണ്ട് സിനിമകളുടെ ക്വാളിറ്റിയുടെ കാര്യത്തില്* സംശയങ്ങള്* ഒന്നുമില്ല. എങ്കിലും പുതുമുഖങ്ങള്*ക്ക് കുറച്ചു കൂടി അവസരങ്ങള്* ലഭിച്ചാല്*,അത് ജനങ്ങള്* സ്വീകരിച്ചാല്* സിനിമ ഇനിയും വളരും എന്നാണു എന്റെ അഭിപ്രായം.സൂപ്പര്* താരങ്ങളും മുതിര്*ന്ന സിനിമ പ്രവര്*ത്തകരും തക്കതായ പിന്തുണയും നല്*കിയാല്* നന്ന്.തമിള്* സിനിമകളില്* ഇപ്പോള്* ഉണ്ടായിക്കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന വലിയ മാറ്റങ്ങള്*ക്കും കാരണവും ഇതൊക്കെ തന്നെ.നളനും കാര്*ത്തിക്* സുബ്ബരാജും വിജയ്* സേതുപതിയും എല്ലാം ഉദാഹരണങ്ങള്* ആണ്.

----------


## Jhonywalker

അദ്യം തന്നെ കുഞ്ഞിരാമയണതിനു എല്ല വിധ വിജയാശംസകളും.
ഷൊർട്ട്* ഫിലിമിൽ നിന്നു മെയിൻ സ്റ്റ്രീം ഫിലിം ഫീൽടിലെക്കു വരുവാൻ ആഗ്രഹിക്കുന്നവരൊട്*, ഈ രീതിയിൽ വിജയിച്ചു ഫിലിം ഫീൽഡിൽ എതിയ താങ്കൽക്കു എന്താണു പറയാൻ ഉള്ളതു??

----------


## Basil Joseph

> കുഞ്ഞിരാമായണത്തിൽ നേരിടേണ്ടി വന്ന പ്രധാന വെല്ലുവിളി ?


ഒരു പുതുമുഖ സംവിധായകന്* എന്നാ നിലയില്* സാധാരണ ഉണ്ടാവാറുള്ള വെല്ലുവിളികള്* ഒക്കെ തന്നെയേ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടുള്ളൂ. കൂടെ ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നവര്* നന്നായി സപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്തിരുന്നു. ഒരു വരണ്ട ഗ്രാമം ആയ്രുന്നു ഞങ്ങളുടെ മനസ്സില്*. ഒരുപാട് അലഞ്ഞു ഒരു പാലക്കാടന്* ഗ്രാമം കണ്ടെത്തുകയും ചെയ്തു. എന്നാല്* ഷൂട്ടിംഗ് തുടങ്ങുന്നതിനു ഒരാഴ്ച മുന്*പ്* ഉണ്ടായ ശക്തമായ  മഴ വരണ്ട ഗ്രാമം എന്നാ ഞങ്ങളുടെ സ്വപ്നം ഒരു പച്ചപ്പ് നിറഞ്ഞ ഗ്രാമം ആക്കി മാറ്റി  :D . ഷൂട്ടിംഗ്നിടയിലും മഴ പെയ്തെങ്കിലും വലിയ രീതിയില്* ബാധിച്ചില്ല.ഇതൊക്കെ അല്ലാതെ വലിയ വെല്ലുവിളികള്* ഒന്നും ഉണ്ടായില്ല.ഷൂട്ട്* ഒക്കെ പറഞ്ഞതിലും നേരത്തെ തന്നെ കഴിഞ്ഞു.crew members ഒക്കെ ഫ്രെണ്ട്സ് ആയത കൊണ്ടുള്ള സ്വാധീനം വളരെ വലുതായിരുന്നു . എല്ലാവരുടെയും wavelength വളരെ similar ആയിരുന്നു.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> What is a good cinema to you and were you able to get that with this film ?


For me a good should cinema should be able to entertain people whether it be a comedy or a thriller or a drama,whatever be the genre. And we hope we have succeeded in that . Its completely my perspective , NOM

----------


## Basil Joseph

> ee padathinu kunjiramayanam enu Peru idaan kaaranam?


ithu 'Kunjiraman'te kadhayaanu. mattonu nammal cheruppathil vaayikkarulla chithrakadhakalil "oridath oridath oru graamathil" ennu thudangunna kadhakal ille..atharathil ulla oru kadhayaanu Kunjiramayanathinteth. athu kondu thanne oru muthashikkadha pole thonnippikkunna oru title venamennu thonni. athu kondaanu postersum mattum oru chithrakadha pattern sweekarichath.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Were you able to gain any advantage in casting vineeth and dhyan compare to any other two actors who are not brothers? Athayathu...yadhartha jeevithathil oru hi bandham mathramulla randu pere cast cheyyunnathinekal enthenkilum gunam ippol undayathayi thonnunnundo?.


ee chithrathil ivar randu perum sahodharangal aanu. Pinne enikk industryil parichayamulla churukkam chilaril randu peraanu Vineeth and Dhyan. Pazhaya Sreeni sirnte chila mannerisms ulla oru character venam ennu thonniyath kondaanu Vineethetane cast cheythath. Athe samayam ithil Lalu enna characterumayi Dhyan Sreenivasanumayi oru bhandham thonniyath kondaanu Dhyane cast cheythath. Thira enna chithrathil Dhyan cheytha characterude ner vipareethamaanu Dhyaninte real character. oru adutha suhruth enna nilayil ithu nannayi ariyavunna kondaanu Lalu enna character Dhyaninu nalkiyath.മറ്റു ദുരുദേശങ്ങള്* ഒന്നുമില്ല :D

----------


## Basil Joseph

> 1.Your Future Projects?
> 2.Your Favourite Actor?
> 3.Is Kunjiramayanam a fun ride from the start to the end?


1. Nothing as of now 
2.സത്യം പറയുന്നതില്* എന്നെ പൊങ്കാല ഇടരുത്*. ലാലേട്ടന്*  :)
3.Kunjiramayanam ഒരു മുഴുനീള ഹാസ്യ ചിത്രം ആണ് എന്നാണു ഞങ്ങളുടെ ഒരു വെപ്പ്. അത് ശെരിയാണോ അല്ലയോ എന്ന് ഓഗസ്റ്റ്* 28nu അറിയാം :D

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Hi..your role as editor 'pottan basil' in Homely Meals was a superb one..could we expect more of such roles from you? In short acting continue cheyyumo iniyum?


Thanks Hari. അഭിനയിക്കാന്* നല്ല അവസരങ്ങള്* വന്നാല്* ചെയ്യാന്* താല്*പ്പര്യം ഉണ്ട്. നിലവില്* ഒന്നും ഇല്ല :)

----------


## veecee

we have lot of aspiring directors and writers who are trying to get a breakthrough into film filed. Most of them have proven their caliber through short films but still find it difficult to get a chance to become atleast an asst director. being a newcomer to the industry what advice you got for them? is it possible to give any one of them a chance to assist you (part time or full time), in your future project/s?

----------


## indi commandos

Audiencente pulse arinju oru work cheyumpol ethellaam gadakangalkanu kooduthal importance koduthittullath?

----------


## Basil Joseph

> kunjiramayanam - Kunjiramante kadha,  Ramante kadhayaya Ramayanam pole sambhava bahulamayirikkumo? Cinemayil Kunjiramante koode oru kunjilakshmane koodi pratheekshikkamo?


കുഞ്ഞിരായണം സംഭവ ബഹുലമായ ഒരു കഥ തന്നെ ആണ്. നര്*മത്തില്* കലര്*ത്തിയ ഒരു Light hearted കഥ.അതിലെ സംഭവങ്ങള്* ആണ് നര്*മം എന്ന് മാത്രം.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> As a debutant how was your first experience in this industry...There are sooo many aspiring film makers in this forum...Whats that one advise you would give them to make the cut into our industry


I had a really good experience so far. May be because of the team I am along with. Its so nice to be with such a passionate group of youngsters sharing similar wavelength and ideas. I am not at a position to advice anyone,but from my experience ,If you are really passionate and have faith in yourself, you will definitely succeed. Try doing some works ,whether it be a short film or an ad or whatever it is,dont bother the budget and all,even if you shoot it in a mobile camera,if you can convince a director that you have craft , you are IN . So keep learning and work hard.

----------


## GaniThalapathi

ചിത്രത്തിലെ Songs , DOp എന്നിവയെ പറ്റി എന്താണു പറയാനുള്ളത്* ?

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Kunjiramayanam release cheyyunnathu oru koottam films oppamanu including Big Ms... Enthayirikkum Kunjiramayanathintey peculiarity ? Tension undo ? All the best in advance


Thanks Richard. കുഞ്ഞിരമയണം ഒരു സാധാരണ ചിത്രം മാത്രം ആണ്.ഒരുപാടൊന്നും അവകാശപെടാനില്ല. എങ്കിലും നിഷ്കളങ്കമായ ദേശം എന്ന ഒരു ഗ്രാമവും അവിടുത്തെ ജനങ്ങളും പ്രേക്ഷകരെ ആകര്*ഷിക്കും എന്നാണു പ്രതീക്ഷ.വമ്പന്* ചിത്രങ്ങളോട് മത്സരിക്കുന്നതിന്റെ ടെന്*ഷന്* തീര്*ച്ചയായും ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> All the best for your upcoming release.
> Ente question Entu kondu youngstersne vechu oru project adhya project aayi tiranjeduthu?Youth based or youth oriented moviesinu keralattil ippol atyavasyam nalla market ullatukondaano?


എന്റെയും തിരക്കഥാകൃത്തിന്റെയും പ്രായം ആണ് പ്രധാന കാരണം. മാര്*ക്കെറ്റ്* മുന്നില്* കണ്ടിട്ടല്ല :)

----------


## Basil Joseph

> ഫോറം കേരളയിൽ അഭിനയത്തോടും സംവിധാനത്തോടും പാഷൻ ഉള്ള ഒരുപാട് മെംബേർസ് ഉണ്ട് അവര്ക്ക് അതിന്റേതായ Talentഉം ഉണ്ട്....നിങ്ങളുടെ അടുത്ത ചിത്രത്തിൽ അവർക്ക് അവരുടെ Talent തെളിയിക്കാനുള്ള  അവസരം കൊടുക്കാൻ സന്നഥൻ ആകുമോ???
> All the Best For Kunjiramayanam


Thank you 
തീര്*ച്ചയായും.ഇനിയും ഒരുപാട പുതുമുഖങ്ങള്* മുന്നോട്ട് വരണം എന്ന് തന്നെയാണ് ആഗ്രഹം.കഴിവുണ്ടെങ്കില്* ആവുന്ന വിധത്തില്* ഉള്ള സപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്യാന്* തയാറാണ്. വിനീത് ശ്രീനിവാസന്* എന്നാ മനുഷ്യന്* സപ്പോര്*ട്ട് ചെയ്തില്ലയിരുന്നെകില്* ഞാന്* ഇന്നിവിടെ ഹോട്ട്സീറ്റില്* ഇരിക്കില്ലയിരുന്നു എന്നാ വ്യെക്തമായ തിരിച്ചറിവ് ഉണ്ട്.

----------


## Aattiprackel Jimmy

Thaankalude Ellaa Scriptsum Funny Allel Comic Side Aanallo..Ethenkilum Serious Issue Vechulla Padam Manassilundo..Just Like Vineeth Did Thira .. :/ Undenkil Aaranu Hero Aay Manassil..

----------


## plk

Traffic il thudangiya new generation wave orupaad puthiya kalakaranmaare malayala cinemakk nalki....ee koottathil vanna puthan directors ellam oru urban backdrop aayirinnu avarude Cinemakalk thiranjeduthath. Ivaril ellarudeyum cinemakalk nalla reethiyil videsha cinemakal inspiration aayittund enn prakadamaanu..oru thani naadan backdropil kanda pettenn orma varunna chitram amen mathramaanu....athin shesham ith  sradikkunnath thaangalude cinemyilaanu... Ee oru genre aano thaangalkk ishtam/focus cheyan udeshikunath for ur future projects..

----------


## Basil Joseph

> best wishes basil 
> 
> by watching that song i think u gave vineeth, a character which he can excel 
> 
> es that dance was awesome!


Thank you :) I personally believe he has done a great job as Kunjiraman and hope you will like it :)

----------


## Basil Joseph

> 'priyamvada katharayano' is one short film which i enjoyed thoroughly....
> i have seen homey meals too....u r a very gud actor....
> 
> acting aano direction aano thalparyam?...kunjiramayanathil enthelum role l abhinayichittundo?...ethaanu bhaviyil kuduthal focus cheyuka?...
> 
> btw my name is shivakumar...short films okke cheyyunna aal aanu...memeber of little masters team.. :)  ur fan n follower since priyamvada..... :)


Thank you Shivettar :) തീര്*ച്ചയായും സംവിധാനത്തില്* തന്നെ ആണ് കൂടുതല്* താല്*പ്പര്യം.അഭിനയം ഒട്ടും പിന്നില്* അല്ല.കുഞ്ഞിരാമായണത്തില്* ഒരു കവല പ്രാസംഗികന്റെ റോള്* ചെയ്തിട്ടുണ്ട്. ഒരേയൊരു സീന്*. :D

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Budget of this film?. Whats ur expectation about the number of releasing centres for Kunjiramayanam in this so tight season?.


Budget is nearly 3 Cr.  We will be releasing in almost 65 theatres and a wide release outside Kerala on the same date.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> What made you opt for Justin Prabhakaran as the music director as he has not done any movies in Malayalam!!


I have been following Justin since his short film days . His short films Pannaiyarum Padminiyum,5 roopa etc were too good. Later when Pannaiyarum Padminiyum was made into a feature film,he continued to be so impressive. I became a fan of his works then,and when we were in the scripting stage, I somehow managed to meet him. I have told him the story,he liked and agreed to do the project.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> oru director enna nilayil creative aaya ideas kittan swantham manassine prepare cheyyendathu oru samvidhayakante kadama aanu ...so Enikku chodikkan ullathu Sir manasine Free aakkan yoga , meditation tudangi Enthelum cheyyarundo ???


Nope. We have tried it during the shoot of the movie,myself and the cameraman. we did for 3 days and then we quit :D

----------


## Basil Joseph

> pazaya Shreenivasante look ullathu kondanu enikku ee role kittiyathu ennu vineeth shreenivasan parayukayundayi.
> 80le shreeni padangal polotha natinpurathe humour touch ulla padam ano kunjiramanil ninnum pradeekshikendathu


Yes :) We believe so

----------


## Basil Joseph

> 80's 90's nte swadheenam ippozhathe puthiya directors il kaanaan kazhiyunnundu ............ but 80's il okke ulla directors kaalathinappuram ulla cinema edutha aalukal aanu ....... ippol ulla adhikam puthiya directors um 80's - 90's kaalathekku purakilekku sanchatichu aanu cinema edukkunnathu ........ athenthu kondu?


നമ്മള്* സിനിമയെ ഇഷ്ടപ്പെട്ട,ഒരു കാലഘട്ടം ,അന്നത്തെ കഥാപാത്രങ്ങള്*,നൊസ്റ്റാള്*ജിയ ഇതൊക്കെ ആണ് പ്രധാന ഘടനകങ്ങള്*.

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Heard that you are an Ex-employee with a top firm and you had quit your job to pursue your passion in Cinema.
> 
> Dont you think its a huge risk to take in life especially plunging into a field which has no guarantees of success?


Yes its a huge risk, but even if i fail i can be happy that i have given a try to do something i like than regretting later.

----------


## Gopikrishnan

CET Collegele suhruthukkal ellam supportil anallo alle...  :Very Happy:  ..Cinema release aayi kazinju santhoshathode angott pokunnath alochichit curiousity undo...??

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Traffic il thudangiya new generation wave orupaad puthiya kalakaranmaare malayala cinemakk nalki....ee koottathil vanna puthan directors ellam oru urban backdrop aayirinnu avarude Cinemakalk thiranjeduthath. Ivaril ellarudeyum cinemakalk nalla reethiyil videsha cinemakal inspiration aayittund enn prakadamaanu..oru thani naadan backdropil kanda pettenn orma varunna chitram amen mathramaanu....athin shesham ith  sradikkunnath thaangalude cinemyilaanu... Ee oru genre aano thaangalkk ishtam/focus cheyan udeshikunath for ur future projects..


തീര്*ച്ചയായും.നാട്ടിന്*പുറം കഥകലോടാണ് കൂടുതല്* താല്*പ്പര്യം.വളര്*ന്നത് ഒരു നാട്ടിന്*പുറത് ആയത് കൊണ്ടാവാം ഈ ചായ്*വ്. എങ്കിലും പുതുമകള്* try ചെയണം എന്ന് ആഗ്രഹം ഉണ്ട്

----------


## Saathan

ithinu munpu FK browse cheyarundo?  :Smile:

----------


## Basil Joseph

> Basil,
> 1. Danger Shyamne kurichu enthanu abhiprayam??
> 2. Vijay sirnu role kodukkam ennu paranjitt kodukkathirunna reason??
> 
> On a serious note
> Mammookka or Lalettan?? who according to you is the best actor and why??Dnt be diplomatic


Danger Shyamine kurich valiya abhiprayam onnum illa :P
Vijay sirnu theerchayaayum role koduthirikkum !!!
Lalettan :)

----------


## ITV

Hi Basil, first of all ALL THE BEST for your Onasadya KUNJIRAMAYANAM

Very few queries only
1. Veettukarude response when you left the job
2. Why one should watch Kunjiramayanam from theatres?
3. Abhinayam continue cheyyumo? You were too good in Homely Meals
4. In your opinion, is there any criteria to be an asst director?(I mean like Short film stuffs)
5. Whats your dream project?

----------


## MeoW

*Vineeth Sreenivasan & his Team... Sauhruthangal ennum koode kondu nadakkunnvar .. avarude padangal ellam mikachathum aakarundu ..Big Stars illenkilum.  Sauhruthangalum Cinemayum  oru Sucess Formula thanne alle ? Enthaanu Friendship in Film Field ne patti ulla abhiprayaam ?*

----------


## 4EVER

Thanks a lot Basil on behalf of entire Forumkeralam Family for spending time with us amidst your busy schedule...And special thanks to those wonderful answers...
You said half an hour anf you spend close to 2 hours with us  :Yeye:   Special Thanks for that 
We wish you a great success for your debut venture and hope that you have a great career ahead...

TEAM FK

----------

